# Convert a shower into a bathtub



## romacarl (Feb 17, 2010)

I wonder if I could convert my shower into a bathtub. My problem is that my shower is 4.5 ft. Also the drain in my shower is located in the center. 
Do you think I could find a deep bathtub with that measurements? 
My budget is very small, so I need to find a bathtub for 4.5 ft. Any suggestions where to find one.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Home depot, lowes, or call a local plumber.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Funny, I'm doing the same thing except that fortunately, I have exactly 60" wall to wall so I can use a conventional tub. here is a link to a 54" American standard on Lowes' site http://www.lowes.com/pd_89243-95384...l=1&currentURL=/pl_Tubs_4294931911_4294933768_
You will have to move that center shower drain over closer to the wall to accommodate the tub drain.


----------



## Five Arrows (Feb 27, 2010)

*The critical measurement is the rough in*

sometimes the framers will frame a 60 inch opening and it will get framed down to match a plumbing fixture. If the rest of the room is 59" (60 inches - 2 sheets of sheetrock) then you are probably roughed in for 60 inches

You will be doing some plumbing though. You won't find a tub with the drain in the middle like a shower they are on the right or left side. The in wall plumbing will also need to be changed as well as the valve. 

Youll need to remove a couple of feet of sheetrock on both sides of the shower on the bottom 4 ft to get the new tub in there. It will be like a brain teaser to get this to fit into the hole. It is a two strong person job.

I've not seen a 4.5 ft tub check around.


----------

